# Wood- Need ideas!



## Asabawcum (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello, I will try to say this as best I can. My grandparents own a pretty large tree service here in Central California. As you might guess, they bring back to the shop, TONS (literally) of wood. I took a woodworking class in college, so I know there is a demand for different kinds of wood. My question to any of you experienced woodworkers is: Would it be worth my time/money to open up some kind of say- wood dispensary? My dad and uncles all save "nice" wood and they have piles and piles of rare pieces. They just are to lazy to do anything with it. From the little research I have done, you woodworking people buy wood per wood foot? Please help with any advice/thoughts. Thank you
-Asa

[email protected]


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I see 2 different approaches*

First is to sell the wood in log form, as is, to lumber mills.
There they can break the logs into boards and planks, kiln dry them, stack and store them for sale.

OR, if you decide to become a lumber mill, there will be a large investment in machinery, warehouses, driers, sales staff, etc.

Most woodworkers don't have the machinery to mill logs into lumber. The logs are long, very heavy and require forklifts and band mills to saw them into useable boards and planks. I've done a little bandmill work here on my own land with my own logs, and it's fun but a lot of work. My friend's have a Woodmiser LT 40 and it's a great bandmill, but for occasional use it's not worth it for me to own one.


----------

